# Birthday Pressy!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

I had been working on this for a lil bit and finally got to give it today. I haven't really had time to paint in a long time so this pressy was a fun one to do. 

I hope to do more soon! I thought I would share with you guys, comments are suggestions are always welcome.

Discus are odd looking fish to begin with, so they look even more weird when you try and paint them lol

thanks for lookin!


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow, that looks great.
there should be a like button on here like facebook/youtube/etc...
So here's a thumbs up icon instead =)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha, thanks so much ^^


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW! We have an artist among us  That's awesome.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice, Cid! Had no idea you painted, is that acrylics? I'm partial to acrylics myself, I just find them so easy to use. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys  Yup a mix of acrylic and liquid acrylic which is very fun to use! Pricey... but fun lol


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you selling it?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awee no, It was a present for Mt-Ed


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work Cid.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

my birthday is coming up, want to paint me one too?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL! I don't know if I would have it done in time, but what would you like?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> LOL! I don't know if I would have it done in time, but what would you like?


does it have to be a fish?


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

You are really a talent!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, nice. The colours there, the angled fish provides a bit of dept, and very nice background that provides the mood. You did manage to push some of your imagination into the painting, that's very good. Try closing your eyes sometimes to see if the painting is what you imagin it to be. Need to darken the "albino blood red?" (left bottom) as it's stealing too much focus.
But a very good painting none the less, needs maturity though. Sorry if I might have sound harsh, but I am comparing yours to the best.
If you have a chance, look up Emily Carr's works. She was a very good painter to begin with, but her art works always lack something. Eventually, she meet up with the group of seven. And they inspire her to take a new direction in her art. This later point of her life is what in my opinion made her one of the famous painter in Canadian history. Many of her later works are very moving and the dept is simply amazing. If you have the chance, do look up on her art in the library. She and the group of seven are my favourite Canadian painters.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh goodness they are a great favorite of mine as well. I am currently wrestling with myself to not try and capture a perfect copy of what I am trying to paint so I tend to go back and forth all the time. Thank you for the comments, I really should have put more time into it. I only had a week to finish it because I am so limited on time..

What are you thinking of Bigfishy? Some things I just can't draw LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I like Hatsune Miku *google it*

but if you can't draw her, a nice pair of discus will do!


----------

